# Noisy Case



## Gameking (Jan 20, 2009)

Can anyone give me any advice on how to make my computer quieter. Im running a AMD phenom x4 2.2, 4Gb Ram, Nvidia 9800GT. And also something to cool my system down its running a bit hot???


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Post your system specs along with Power Supply and what the case is and how many fans are in it. If your temps are running high you may need some extra fans, also in the right spot. Raising the fan speed also helps. There are many ways to cool a case down.


----------



## Gameking (Jan 20, 2009)

I am running a AMD phenom 2.2, 4Gb Ram, 500W Orhid Powersupply. Nvidia 9800GT. I have 2 Case fans, a cpuf an and psu fan. I am jst using the standard case that came with the computer.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Your gonna want to give the system a good interior cleaning if you haven't done so yet. Also make sure that the airflow is going the way it should be. What happens sometimes is if you are getting dust on the fans then they slow down and that affects the cooling power. There are a lot of things to consider when cooling your system. If you have a clear side then you can always cut a side vent for a third case fan. Run speedfan and see what the rpms are.


----------

